# Are there still any dealers buying large collections?



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Question - I have a large collection of mostly mint vintage HO Slotcars collected over the last 30 years or so. There are over 1000 cars and the collection is probably worth over $30K if sold separately on ebay. What Im wondering is are there still any dealers out there that buy entire collections like this wholesale for a discount to sell out for themselves?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

you bet there are. not me. but you will soon be flooded with requests for list.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

PM sent


--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*There are many who will buy a collection*

The problem is, and always will be, THE PRICE. Many who have collected thru the years have seen the fluxuation in prices and I have never seen them as low as they are today. Probably not the best time to sell, but when is? You have to understand the economy and be prepared for some interesting offers. Dealers have to 'buy right" in order to sell right.


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

hifisapi said:


> Question - I have a large collection of mostly mint vintage HO Slotcars collected over the last 30 years or so. There are over 1000 cars and the collection is probably worth over $30K if sold separately on ebay. What Im wondering is are there still any dealers out there that buy entire collections like this wholesale for a discount to sell out for themselves?


How about some pictures? I am interested in your collection...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

It really depends on your selling price. Tomhocars buys collections too.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

CincySlots and Bud's HO have bought collections in the past. I've purchased from both, good experiences on that side of the fence.

-Paul


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I would say figure out whith what you would be happy with on pricing. 
then offer it on the BB's 1st.

if you do hear what you want
try the email list.
then maybe ebay.

or

break it down to more affordible lots
that will bring in more bidders
ie.. move from an handful of people with $20 - 30k lying around to a lot more with $1k to $5k


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

hifisapi said:


> Question - I have a large collection of mostly mint vintage HO Slotcars collected over the last 30 years or so. There are over 1000 cars and the collection is probably worth over $30K if sold separately on ebay. What Im wondering is are there still any dealers out there that buy entire collections like this wholesale for a discount to sell out for themselves?


Yes, there are some but you are probably not going to like the offers. If you feel the cars are worth an average of $30 a piece (as stated above), then that involves the selling of each car one at a time along with all the work involved (pictures, listings, e-mails, payment collection, packing, mailing) at a single car level. Ouch.

Thinking of selling at a show? At a show, a dealer may spend anywhere from $25 to $100 on tables. So he has to make that in profit just to break even, discounting other expenses. How many cars would he have to sell just to make table money?

A dealer has to factor in the work and time involved in selling off a collection. This isn't the late 1990s or early 2000s. It could take months or years to sell every car and some will probably be sold under cost. If you think each car is worth $30, you would be VERY lucky to get an offer for half that amount.

Personally, having seen the current market and knowing the work involved in selling on a car by car basis, I wouldn't even think about offering 50% of the value unless I wanted most cars for my personal collection. If buying to sell, being offered around 25%-30% of the estimated value might be a realistic expectation.

Like I said, brace yourself.

Joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Yes, there are some but you are probably not going to like the offers. If you feel the cars are worth an average of $30 a piece (as stated above), then that involves the selling of each car one at a time along with all the work involved (pictures, listings, e-mails, payment collection, packing, mailing) at a single car level. Ouch.
> 
> Thinking of selling at a show? At a show, a dealer may spend anywhere from $25 to $100 on tables. So he has to make that in profit just to break even, discounting other expenses. How many cars would he have to sell just to make table money?
> 
> ...



Ouch!!!

But the truth often hurts. Your so right about the times not being good for our slot cars.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dibs on all of it. There, I called it first....

HA HAAAAA!!!!! NOW THE COLLECTION IS AAAALLLLLL. MMMIIIIINNNNEEEEE!!!!!!!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Wished someone would buy all my cars.FCB


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

fcb, if somebody bought all your cars, you would have to start all over.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

No Larry it maybe time to leave the hobby. I love riding my motorcycle.fcb


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

FCB, You won't be saying that when it is below freezing and riding your bike would be terribly unsafe...


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

I made the mistake of choosing the wrong scale of trains, HO; because of having HO slot cars. Eventually I ended up with N scale trains. Now I'm stuck with a ton of HO trains; most of the stuff brand new. Same with DVDs, over 300 I've never even opened. I get a pile of movie channels on cable; so now I don't need DVDs. Choose your hobby very carefully; don't be a fool like I was and waste thousands of hard earned dollars on useless junk. :freak:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

A/GS said:


> I made the mistake of choosing the wrong scale of trains, HO; because of having HO slot cars. Eventually I ended up with N scale trains. Now I'm stuck with a ton of HO trains; most of the stuff brand new. Same with DVDs, over 300 I've never even opened. I get a pile of movie channels on cable; so now I don't need DVDs. Choose your hobby very carefully; don't be a fool like I was and waste thousands of hard earned dollars on useless junk. :freak:


could U PM me on w/ HO trains (interested in AM Trak or the new/futuristic type & Trollies, )????
TY,

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Sorry Bubba 123, but my mind has not yet reached the lofty heights of the Krell; so I'm yet unable to understand how the Private Message system works. So I'll have to post it here. All the diesels are Bachmann. That said here goes: 6 Norfolk & Western gp50, 3 Norfolk & Western gp50 DCC, 1 CP Rail sd 40 - 2 DCC, 1 CP Rail gp35 DCC, 1 Union Pacific gp 35 DCC, 1 Union Pacific Dash 8 DCC, 1 Conrail gp35 DCC, 2 Penn Central gp38 - 2 DCC, 2 Southern Pacific gp40, 3 CN sd40 - 2, 4 New England Central gp38 - 2, 2 Conrail gp40, 3 Conrail ge b23/b30 - 7, 3 Baltimore & Ohio H16 - 44, 4 Mo-Pac b23/b30 - 7, 2 Alaska gp40, 2 Chessie System gp40, 1 Santa Fe gp38 - 2, 1 CSX gp40, and 1 Union Pacific F7A. As you can see all older diesels. For my N scale engines I chose Kato and Atlas. Half are Japanese; and the other half American except for 2 CP. :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

to PM on this site,
you merely hold your cursor over the person's ID in a post s/he has made and left click.
that opens a menu and you chose the action you want to accomplish.
now there, aren't you glad you tried that? 
LOL


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks Al, it does sound like a rather simple thing. But then again Einstein couldn't spell " CAT ". :thumbsup:


----------



## Toyota-MR2 (Jul 22, 2009)

A/GS said:


> I made the mistake of choosing the wrong scale of trains, HO; because of having HO slot cars. Eventually I ended up with N scale trains. Now I'm stuck with a ton of HO trains; most of the stuff brand new. Same with DVDs, over 300 I've never even opened. I get a pile of movie channels on cable; so now I don't need DVDs. Choose your hobby very carefully; don't be a fool like I was and waste thousands of hard earned dollars on useless junk. :freak:


That's true. Especially when they are company driven collectibles in limited editions. Does the early issues of Valiant Comics(1991) like Solar and Magnus the Robot fighter Image Comics like Spawn, and the Todd McFarlane 1990 Spider-Man issues ring a bell?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

fordcowboy said:


> No Larry it maybe time to leave the hobby. I love riding my motorcycle.fcb


FCB, I have a similar frame of mind… 
Although past Labor Day, it was 91 at a LI beach today & the ocean was fine!! 
A permanent move South somewhere near a beach and I could easily forget about slot cars. :wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

A/GS said:


> I made the mistake of choosing the wrong scale of trains, HO; because of having HO slot cars. Eventually I ended up with N scale trains. Now I'm stuck with a ton of HO trains; most of the stuff brand new. Same with DVDs, over 300 I've never even opened. I get a pile of movie channels on cable; so now I don't need DVDs. Choose your hobby very carefully; don't be a fool like I was and waste thousands of hard earned dollars on useless junk. :freak:


Back in the day I bought a betamax!for like $900!


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

That's true. Especially when they are company driven collectibles in limited editions. Does the early issues of Valiant Comics(1991) like Solar and Magnus the Robot fighter Image Comics like Spawn, and the Todd McFarlane 1990 Spider-Man issues ring a bell?[/QUOTE]

My big 3 comics: Magnus Robot Fighter, Turok: Son of Stone, and Space Family Robinson: Lost in Space. :thumbsup:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

brownie374 said:


> Back in the day I bought a betamax!for like $900!


Yeah, so did I, and I thought it was a bargain. I would purchase the losing video tape system :freak:


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> Back in the day I bought a betamax!for like $900!


I paid $700 for my first VCR, I can buy now used for $5.00


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

A/GS said:


> I made the mistake of choosing the wrong scale of trains, HO; because of having HO slot cars. Eventually I ended up with N scale trains. Now I'm stuck with a ton of HO trains; most of the stuff brand new. Same with DVDs, over 300 I've never even opened. I get a pile of movie channels on cable; so now I don't need DVDs. Choose your hobby very carefully; don't be a fool like I was and waste thousands of hard earned dollars on useless junk. :freak:


Well we all know ho slotcars are not useless junk.


----------



## Toyota-MR2 (Jul 22, 2009)

hifisapi said:


> Well we all know ho slotcars are not useless junk.


It depends on the brand. For me, Tyco race car set was my personal favorite. But my focus was on the cars made in the late 1970's til the early 1980's. Although, I will agree that when it comes to collecting, be very careful of what you buy. 

Another good example are Hot Wheels collection. I see a lot of folks buying them in hopes that they go up in value. The truth is that the real value lies with the Redline era models from 1968 to 1972(actually 1971). From 1973 up to 1977, it all depends on the model and condition of it. Otherwise, you might be throwing your money away. Never buy anything at book value unless the model are as close to perfect as possible.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

There's some guy on Ebay with his entire Atlas collection with a startin bid of like $90K.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

SouthLyonBen said:


> There's some guy on Ebay with his entire Atlas collection with a startin bid of like $90K.


That seller has a VERY inflated idea of the value of his collection. It has been listed forever.

However, while I have not been buying anything lately, my occasional scanning of eBay shows a large uptick in the asking price for slot cars. It is not uncommon to see asking prices of $15 or more just for a pullback.

If this is an indication of the value most seller's have of their "collections", it is going to be a very long time before they find a willing buyer for a single car - there will be no interest from dealers willing to buy the whole collection.

Joe


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

I've also noticed a general uptick in sold cars at prices I think are a tad high. I mean, sure, I will pay $$$ for a single car at double the market value if I really want it for old times sake...but that's a one off thing. If boomers are dying off and slot car interest is waning, it sure is not present on ebay when purple dune buggies consistently fetch $200+ bids. It's crazy I tell you, just crazy! And so is that Atlas collection - if he was serious about selling you think he would maybe buy a decent camera and take pictures that are closer than 15 feet away.


----------

